# Cool HD Programs



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

How about some favorite Hi-Def programs???

A couple we can watch nemerous times are:

Sunrise Earth----DSHD

The Greatest Fireworks Shows On Earth----DSHD Really Awesome

Nature-----PBS and DSHD

ken


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

PoplarBranch said:


> How about some favorite Hi-Def programs???
> 
> A couple we can watch nemerous times are:
> 
> ...


Yes - Sunrise Earth!! Even though it is just video of outdoor scene with no commentary, viewing it HD is almost like looking at the window and/or actually being there. Extremely awesome and enjoyable.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Firefly - UHD

OK, I've had the series on DVD since it was released, but it looks awesome in HD!


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Next to Discovery HD Theater, HDNet's Bikini Destinations


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

2 1/2 Men seems to have extremly nice, bright colors.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

Discovery HD channel's "Winged Migration" is also very good!


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Football in HD. EVen if i don't care for the teams, or it's a boring game, just to watch it in HD, expecially if the the weather is bad, is candy to my eyes


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

NASA Shuttle launches on HDNet. Awesome in hi-def!


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

Art Mann Presents is, "fun"

:goodjob:


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Tracks Ahead on HDNet is good if you're a railfan.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> Tracks Ahead on HDNet is good if you're a railfan.


Help me out. My two boys are train fanatics. When is that on?


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

purtman said:


> Help me out. My two boys are train fanatics. When is that on?


Saturday's @ 8:00 am ET / 5:00 am PT

http://tinyurl.com/2tsbjn

Bob


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

CSI


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Everything on HDNET and HDNET Movies looks Awesome. One of my favorite show’s of all times Hogan’s Heroes has never looked so good. 

how do they make something as old as Hogan’s Heroes look so good and why does HBO & Showtime and most of the other networks not do what HDNET does on all there programming all widescreen programming?

Thanks


----------



## papertowels (Oct 12, 2006)

I second the shuttle launches! 

Also Sunrise Earth and anything science- or nature-related on PBS. I was never a big PBS fan until it came out in HD!


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Discovery HD's planet earth: from pole to pole, what's kewl at cedia 2006, risk takers..and basicly anything on HDnet, discovery hd, and PBS (ota)......
btw the cbs (hd) coverage of the buick golf classic this weekend is pretty good.


----------



## the-real (Jan 25, 2007)

Football games at 140" in HD is the coolest thing ive ever seen. and i really dont care to much for football!

EDIT:: Sunrise earth is amazing on it too.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Ken Massingale said:


> How about some favorite Hi-Def programs???
> 
> A couple we can watch nemerous times are:
> 
> ...


If you like that, you would absolutely dig Equator HD. I've been watching Equator HD for the last 2-3 hours and have learnt so much, it's incredible. I learnt about Japanese Macaque monkeys in mountains of Japan, 4th century Christian cave civilizations in Turkey, Roman ruins in Syrian desert enroute from Rome to China on the Silk route. And pretty incredible quality photography, if you ask me. Check it out if you ever get a chance.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm watching a cool show right now on Discovery HD. It's called "Battleground: The Art of War". This particular documentary is about the Battle of the Bulge.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

World Heritage and Wild Secrets, both on Equator, and Hard Water, which is all different types of sailing regattas on World Sport.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Of course, nothing comes close to the NHL on HD NET! I would watch the Flyers play the Blue Jackets on HD NET!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Of course, nothing comes close to the NHL on HD NET! I would watch the Flyers play the Blue Jackets on HD NET!


With you on that!


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

I enjoyed the 5-part series on the Blue Angels, showing on Discovery HD Theater


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

"Eye over Italy" on Equator is wonderful!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Anything looks good in HD to me.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Marines on PBS is awesome I get it via my OTA


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

mocciat said:


> Marines on PBS is awesome I get it via my OTA


Yes I watched that tonight on OTA as well, it looked good.

PBS really has their stuff together. They're free, no commercials, and don't charge the cable (and hopefully soon to be satellite) company's to retransmit their signal.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

NHL on Versus HD (especially when the Sabres are on)
Yankees on YES HD
Any NFL HD action
Sunrise Earth on Discovery HD Theater
Get Out on HDNet
Geared Up on InHD
Music With Altitude on MHD


My PBS affiliate had/has a series called Our Town or something like that. I've only seen it twice but it's really cool. It spotlights different communities in the area and is shot in HD. Very nice!

I used to like the iMax presentations on InHD 2. I think if I could pick the best HD moment I've had so far, it would be Finding Nemo on ABC HD. Amazing.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Recorded some incredibly high quality classic Jazz from HDNet early Sunday morning. Included both solo piano as well as band called "Chris Botti and Friends". The last one included some fantastic trumpet, top notch stuff.









Actually, it also was followed by a Chick Corea concert, but I had already recorded it sometime in the past, so didn't bother with the repeat this time.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

Definitely 'Sunrise Earth'. It's awesome, and I rarely use that word.

Even my cat, which has never lingered around a television, races into my living room when 'Sunrise Earth' comes on and sits close to the screen, and watches the entire show. It's fascinating.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

dhaakenson said:


> Definitely 'Sunrise Earth'. It's awesome, and I rarely use that word.
> 
> Even my cat, which has never lingered around a television, races into my living room when 'Sunrise Earth' comes on and sits close to the screen, and watches the entire show. It's fascinating.


Our cat also really likes watching Sunrise Earth at times. She loves watching the birds on it and sometimes will actually go around behind the LCD tv looking for birds that fly off the screen. I'm not sure if that is smart or not too smart at all. She will also sit in front of the screen some times and try to get the birds. My tv manual says not to get finger prints on the screen but it doesn't have any mention of paw prints.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dhaakenson said:


> Definitely 'Sunrise Earth'. It's awesome, and I rarely use that word.
> 
> Even my cat, which has never lingered around a television, races into my living room when 'Sunrise Earth' comes on and sits close to the screen, and watches the entire show. It's fascinating.





gary s said:


> Our cat also really likes watching Sunrise Earth at times. She loves watching the birds on it and sometimes will actually go around behind the LCD tv looking for birds that fly off the screen. I'm not sure if that is smart or not too smart at all. She will also sit in front of the screen some times and try to get the birds. My tv manual says not to get finger prints on the screen but it doesn't have any mention of paw prints.


Cute!  Why not post pics of your cats watching your HDTV.

That cats respond to the natural realism of Sunrise Earth in HD really goes to
the heart of why high-definition is more than just an incremental improvement
in tv broadcast technology -- it's a quantum leap into the future of television
that I dreamed of growing up and, ultimately, as a video professional.


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

gary s said:


> Our cat also really likes watching Sunrise Earth at times. She loves watching the birds on it and sometimes will actually go around behind the LCD tv looking for birds that fly off the screen. I'm not sure if that is smart or not too smart at all. She will also sit in front of the screen some times and try to get the birds. My tv manual says not to get finger prints on the screen but it doesn't have any mention of paw prints.


One of my cats does the same thing. I'll turn up the volume so she can really hear it, then watch as she goes over to the screen and sit and watch. She'll stand up pawing at anything that moves, even buffalo walking by(little does she know). When I had the tv next to a table, she'd get up on the table next to the tv and try to get a catch.

As for favorite HD programs? Anything in sports, especially hockey but, they all look like you're right there. Most movies and tv shows. Only ones I don't care for are the interview shows on HDNet like Higher Definition. they're ok but, it's still just people sitting and talking.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Watched an incredible movie on InHD early Friday. It's called "Operation Daybreak".

I have to admit, I'm not really much of a movie person, especially "action movie" stuff. And it's not even billed to be an action movie, even though it has tons of it. It's actually a "true stroy" movie behind a seminal event that happened in 1942 in a small town called Liditz in Česká Republika. (That's Lidice in Czech Republic, for those of you only familiar with English.)

Anyway, as I said usually I don't stay glued to action movies. But given that my hatred for Nazis has been as strong as my need to breath Oxygen, once it got to the middle of the movie, I was literally glued to it. I simply couldn't move.

The only problem was, I had trouble sleeping properly after seeing such a gripping film. I was extremely thankful though, for having had the chance to see it. 

I didn't record the movie the first time, but I'll do it when they show it again next week.

Don't really know if this qualifies as "cool" programming, but thought I would mention it.

And oh BTW, InHD rules!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

And not to be outdone, right now watching Legends of Jazz with Ramsey Lewis, featuring Dave Brubeck playing piano on PBS-HD!!!

Oh, I'm so in heaven!!!









Did I forget to mention the Madrid derby La Liga football - Atletico Madrid vs. Real Madrid on World Sport HD last weekend rocked? It's a one HD La Liga match every weekend I eagerly look forward to.

Cool, cool, and superlative cool!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chandu said:


> Watched an incredible movie on InHD early Friday. It's called "Operation Daybreak"...


Thanks for the tip, Chandu. I was unaware of the film and missed the earlier airing,
but I now have a timer set. The INHD website shows additional air dates and times
which I've listed below:

*Operation Daybreak *

Synopsis: In 1942 Czechoslovakia, SS-General Reinhard Heydrich is appointed to
become the Reich Protector of Bohemia and Moravia. The terror and oppression
that follow cause Allied authorities in London to authorize a secret mission to kill
the man who has come to be known as "The Butcher of Prague". The film explores
the clandestine operation...as well as the massive German reprisals that followed.

Cast: Timothy Bottoms, Martin Shaw, Nicola Pagett, with Anton Diffring as Reichs-
protektor Reinhard Heydrich; Director: Lewis Gilbert

Year: 1975; Rating: PG/TV-PG; Running time: 118 min; Format: HD 16:9 AR

Based on the novel "Seven Men at Daybreak" by Alan Burgess

Thu, Mar 8 - 8:00pm / 5:00pm
Sat, Mar 10 - 3:00am / 12:00am
Sat, Mar 10 - 7:00am / 4:00am

IMDb Rating: 6.9/10 (284 votes)
Amazon 5/5 stars (one review)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Legends of Jazz is definitely worth watching, as Chandu says. I'd be impressed if Steve were to put it on his watch list:lol: 
Steve, from your list, one can quickly determine that you're (a) into pro sports and (b) a lot younger than most of us!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My bud Steve may be young in age, but in addition to being wise beyond his years, 
he is already opinionated and set in his ways -- a perfect candidate for becoming an
opinionated, set-in-his-ways cranky old curmudgeon, and I should certainly know!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I should just go to the courts now and have my name legally changed to Nick Nixon Jr and spare myself the expense when I get older :lol:

I've seen parts of the Legends of Jazz, but upon you recommendation, it's now on my Scheduled Recording list. It’s aired at 3:30 in the morning here, I usually go to bed at that time after Family Guy, maybe I’ll stay up to 4 now. I'm watching Windows of the Sea on PBS HD right now which, they have a segment on the New England Aquarium, which I've been to twice so it caught my attention.

Yes I am a sports guy but it’s painful to watch the Sabres massacre the opposition in SD. I would give up half of my HD channels for Sabres coverage in HD, from MSG, not a national feed. I forgot to mention Bikini Destinations on HDNet, another one of my favorites.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick said:


> *Operation Daybreak *
> 
> Synopsis: ...


Thank you. I'm listing a number of links about this event during that unfortunate period in the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lidice

http://www.lidice-memorial.cz/default_en.aspx

http://www.historyplace.com/worldwar2/holocaust/h-lidice.htm

http://www.zchor.org/lidice1.htm

http://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/lidice_1942.htm

http://users.skynet.be/advocaat.depickere/Text/lidice.html


----------



## thedonn (Jan 11, 2006)

Westminster Dog show. The dogs know they are in HD.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

thedonn said:


> Westminster Dog show. The dogs know they are in HD.


What channel was this on?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Universal HD, I think


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick said:


> *Operation Daybreak *
> 
> Thu, Mar 8 - 8:00pm / 5:00pm


Reminder.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Best example of HD is any football game. 

I don't watch NASCAR often, but it looks good and is a perfect example of how to balance the event with the graphics on-screen.

The Rick Steves travel shows on HD are always stunning.

Of course Sunrise Earth, but some of the novelty has worn off for me.

Just about anything native to HD, no "stretch-o-vision"!!!

HD is the one format where I tend to prefer video to film. (I never thought I would say that!)


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> PBS really has their stuff together. They're free, no commercials, and don't charge the cable (and hopefully soon to be satellite) company's to retransmit their signal.


Depends where you live. Here in Chicago, they keep adding subchannels. The main HD feed has dropped from 1080i to 720p, and looks continually worse as subchannels are added. It looks...okay...but when it was 1080i and only had one subchannel, it was stunning.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

'scuse me if 'm a little late to the party but I've only had my HR20 since last week.

But I was looking forward to CSI Miami in HD because the color schemes on that show are so vivid. It did not disappoint in HD.

But the surprise was the previously applauded Sunrise Earth. It has changed my morning routine. Instead of finishing my coffee with the local news (which ranges from inane to depressing) I have another cup and watch Sunrise Earth.

I just can't get over the clarity and the detail on some fascinating subject matter. It really puts me in an entirely different frame of mind than watching the news did.

I'm looking forward to the National Geographic HD channel too. I may be wrong but I am hoping for similar content there, since the first thing Sunrise Earth reminded me of was the amazing, exotic photographs found in National Geographic magazine.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HarleyD said:


> ...Sunrise Earth...has changed my morning routine. Instead of finishing my coffee with the local news (which ranges from inane to depressing) I have another cup and watch Sunrise Earth...


Speaking of morning coffee, I usually keep a favorite episode of SE on the DVR
for when friends drop by for coffee...makes a nice back drop for conversation.


----------



## rahboe (Nov 2, 2006)

"Get Out" my favorite.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Equator has a series of shows titled "Over ----", such as "Over California", "Over Arizona", "Over British Colombia", etc. which is basically an aerial tour of whatever region the show is about. Simply breathtaking!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

aaronbud said:


> Equator has a series of shows titled "Over ----", such as "Over California", "Over Arizona", "Over British Colombia", etc. which is basically an aerial tour of whatever region the show is about. Simply breathtaking!


I can't find this show. Is it still on?


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

aaronbud said:


> Equator has a series of shows titled "Over ----", such as "Over California", "Over Arizona", "Over British Colombia", etc. which is basically an aerial tour of whatever region the show is about. Simply breathtaking!


tonyd79 says: I can't find this show. Is it still on?

I have seen this show. It is great. I am not positive of the name but I did a search on my 622 of "over" and it brings up a lot of stuff. But the only thing I see in the next guide period which might be a show in the series is "Eye Over England". It seems by the show infos that there might be a couple different ones. If you do a search for "Eye over" without the quotation marks you can see all the different times it is on. I think the first one is on Saturday at 7pm pacific time.

I'm not sure if this is the show where they fly over different places.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> I can't find this show. Is it still on?


I see there is a show titled "InFocus: Over America" coming up on HDNET in about a half hour which goes from 7:30am to 8:30am pacific time.

There is also the show "Over America" on EQUTR, Sunday April 1st, at 7pm and 10pm pacific time.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm right now watching yet another fantastic World War II movie on World Cinema HD called "Mussolini : Ultimo Atto". Unlike the "Operation Daybreak" there isn't much violence in this movie, but the subject matter is intense, gripping and filmed extremely well.

It focuses on Benito Mussolini's attempt to run away from Milan to Switzerland hiding in German Nazi military trucks. Near the Italy-Switzerland border in the Alps mountains, he is identified by Italian partisans, start to bring him back to Milan and they want to force him to stand trial in court. His wife pleads for him to be handed over to the Americans, who are all over the place hunting for him. But the Partisans have hidden him in a remote mountain hideout in the Alps, which Americans have no idea about till he can be secretly taken to Milan. But there is sudden interruption in these plans to go to Milan, and one of the representatives of "liberated" Italian Communist government takes matters in his own hands, declaring to be carrying out justice on behalf of all Italian people. Had the Americans captured him instead, they would have had to treat him as a prisoner of war and obey Geneva convention. With the rapid turn of events which take place in a remote Italian Alpine town of Dongo, no court trial is possible.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0071880/

http://members.aol.com/Custermen85/ILDUCE/Mussolini.htm


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Have any of you had a chance to watch the documentary called "Diamond Road" on Discovery HD Theater? I'm watching it right now, and it's top-notch!!!! Try to watch it the first chance you can, do not miss it under any circumstances. This is superb material!!

More info here:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0845988/


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

Planet Earth on DHDT - stunning and groundbreaking!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Cant wait fo regular Discovery go hD. I want to see the Planet Earth series in HD.

Also I would like to see Family Guy in HD!!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

B Newt said:


> Cant wait fo regular Discovery go hD. I want to see the Planet Earth series in HD.
> 
> Also I would like to see Family Guy in HD!!


Regular Discovery went HD yesterday on E* - it was one of the new HD channels E* added. Got to see Mythbusters in HD last night - very cool!!!!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

The Space Station Live show on Thursday (4:30 a.m. CST) had some amazing HD photos of the earth from the International Space Station. Truly breathtaking.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

It didn't seem to get any votes so, my favorite...

World of Adventure Sports on UHD 74!!!

Most incredible when they have extreme snowboarding/skiing. Those guys are truly nuts! :icon_bb: Also some good extreme sports if you are into X-games kind of stuff.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

For those interested in unique HD programming not available elsewhere (for example this specific content not carried on Equator HD, National Geographic HD or Discover HD/Theatre HD), I would highly recommend following program on Mojo HD:

Dr. Danger

http://mojohd.com/mojoseries/drdanger/

Episodes from Yemen are coming up later this week. Sudan, Somalia, South Africa, Botswana etc. were covered in the past, and I will be on the lookout for them.

Yet another MojoHD content I highly recommend is following comedy yet educational series by this dude who travels around the world drinking beer and exploring funny international customs around it. As I said, it is semi-educational but not stern like typical documentaries due to the funny approach. I haven't seen anything like this on PBS-HD or other documentary HD channels mentioned above.

http://mojohd.com/mojoseries/threesheets/

I wasn't aware of these specific content till now, but am going ahead to set series recordings as well as repeat of recordings I've missed in the past. I do appreciate having MojoHD for different content like this.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

cjever19 said:


> It didn't seem to get any votes so, my favorite...
> 
> World of Adventure Sports on UHD 74!!!
> 
> Most incredible when they have extreme snowboarding/skiing. Those guys are truly nuts! :icon_bb: Also some good extreme sports if you are into X-games kind of stuff.


If you're into that sort of stuff, you should also check out RUSH HD. They have such stuff non-stop. I'm personally not into it probably as much as you, but I think you'll love RUSH HD.


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

kaminsco said:


> Yes - Sunrise Earth!! Even though it is just video of outdoor scene with no commentary, viewing it HD is almost like looking at the window and/or actually being there. Extremely awesome and enjoyable.


Why not just open your curtains and look out the window? :lol: 
Sorry, couldn't resist it.:grin:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Chandu said:


> For those interested in unique HD programming not available elsewhere (for example this specific content not carried on Equator HD, National Geographic HD or Discover HD/Theatre HD), I would highly recommend following program on Mojo HD:
> 
> Dr. Danger
> 
> ...


I saw this Dr. Danger a few times and I thought it was great. I would love to be able to see it again, but I don't have MOJO.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

There was a special on last week on NG called "Alaska: Dangerous ... " I can't remember the last word. Sorry. But it was all about the dangerous jobs in Alaska, including when the state built the highway from Fairbanks all the way up to Prudholm Bay. It was amazing.


----------

